# Wouldn't you LOVE 2000 pts of Dreadnoughts?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Codex: Immortals

_Since long ago, before even the Great Heresy, the Space Marines have been acting as one of the greatest defense of Mankind. Nearly immortal, the Adeptus Astartes had acted as the head of the spear of the Emperor’s great Crusades. 

But occasionally, the great Marines fall in battle. And while not dead and gone, they are damaged enough that they cannot continue fighting. Nearly dead, yet with soul intact, the greatest of these Marines end up entombed in the great Dreadnoughts, the powerful walkers that are, literally, commanded by the souls of the fallen. They become the Old Ones, the nearly immortal made Immortal, to live forever in a throne of iron, powerful juggernauts of war, aiding their brethren with their immense strength.

Near the end of the 39th millennia, the Emperor, in his great wisdom, sent a decree to the small forgeworld of Elexeus, near the edge of the Gothic Sector. At the time, they were constructing parts for Titans, to be shipped off to the Cadian Gate to help with Titan Legions stationed there. Instead, they were sent heavily guarded secrets from the Dark Age of Technology; they were sent a small number of Marines, heavily wounded, and the necessities to create Dreadnoughts.

But perhaps create is too strong a word. For Dreadnoughts are one of the ancient technologies, and even with the STC tech of the Adeptus Mechanicus, and the knowledge of the oldest of the Wise on Terra, Dreadnoughts are still beyond their reach to recreate. But they had some of these ancient machines already designed, and so they tinkered and toyed, and soon, they had begun working on alternate designs for the great machines. Some were taken from other chapters, but in the end, Elexeus had created what the Emperor had decreed; a force of Dreadnoughts, small but potent… the wisdom of Immortal marines, in their armored sarcophagi.

The Phalanx Immortis is the end result of over two hundred years of experimenting on Elexeus. The commander there, an ancient man who loved history almost as much as machines, decided that the army would be rebuilt in the ancient ‘Legion’ style, much as the Imperial Guard were constructed. However, as the Immortals, as they were being known, were of such small numbers, the titles were taken from ancient texts, instead of the organization. And so the ‘Phalanx of Immortals’ were created.

Each model of Dreadnought within the Phalanx is a different design, each with its different strengths and weaknesses. The units all have their origins in other Marine chapters, as are the Marines themselves that control the venerable units. But since then, the Dreadnoughts have had upgrades, modifications, and refits, so they are no longer the same units that the Chapters controlled.

Last, but certainly not least, each of the Immortals are run by one of the greatest of the Space Marines. Veterans long before death, they have had centuries, alive, and interred in their sarcophagi to hone their talents, their strengths, and their tactics, until they are some of the greatest minds ever to grace the hallowed ranks of the Space Marines.
_

*Army list: Phalanx Immortalis*

The Immortals are, as stated, a force derived from the Dreadnoughts of the Space Marines. They are much like a Mechanized unit of the Imperial Guard, or the Deathwing Dark Angels force: Heavy armor, heavier weapons, but small numbers. Each type of Dreadnought consists of different tactical assignments, from fast moving assault units to heavy hitting Dreadnoughts that add a second tank-busting weapon to the load out. Only the most basic unit doesn’t have access to Veteran Skills, and all of them have access to heavy weapons that would be able to handle any situation. 

The Phalanx Immortalis list has some rules that are active in all units, and so are listed here ahead of time for conciseness:

• All Immortal units are Dreadnoughts. Unless stated otherwise in this Codex, any rules that apply to Space Marine Dreadnoughts apply to these units. Note, however, that this is only the individual units themselves; the Immortal list is not a Marine list, and can not benefit from any other rules that would effect Space Marines.
• Because Immortals are vehicles, unit coherency can get a little sticky, if every vehicle must be so close. Therefore, the Immortals benefit from a ‘Relaxed Coherency’ rule, which states that any Dreadnought in a unit only must be within 4” of another of the same unit. If, at any time, the Dreadnoughts of a unit are not with 4” (perhaps from the loss of one Dreadnought in the unit), they can do nothing unit their next movement phase, when they MUST attempt to get back into coherency.
• As one can imagine, an army consisting only of vehicles might seem a daunting task against ‘light’ armies, ones with little access to fighting off heavy armor. However, every army does have access to tank-busting weaponry, and Dreadnoughts can always fall to the numbers game. Don’t be daunted… on either side of the battle!
• The Immortals have a Strategy Rating of 2. While their Space Marine owners are tactically sound, there’s only so much you can do with a force of large, bulky Dreadnoughts, so this makes them slightly less effective in early planning stages.
• If a mission calls for Sentries, the Immortals get 12 sensor probes. Sensor probes have a spotting range of 4”. Instead of rolling for movement like in most Sentry missions, sensor probes instead roll 1d6 plus a scatter die (if a HIT is rolled, use the arrow on the target to determine direction) and move that many inches in that direction. Much like Tau drones, or Necron Warriors, Scouts are always equipped to handle sentries of the appropriate type.
• All weapons that are listed in Codex: Immortals have the same stats as the current Codex: Space Marines. Any exceptions have been noted.

Immortal units can take the following upgrades:

Searchlight – 1 pt
Smoke Launchers – 3 pts 
Extra Armor – 5 pts
Hunter Killer Missile – 15 pts (not destroyed on a Weapon Destroyed roll)
Power of the Machine Spirit - 35 pts
Psycannon Bolts - 10 pts

These upgrades are identical to the upgrades in Codex: Space Marines or Codex: Daemonhunters. In addition, the following upgrades are either new, or modified from the Codex:

*Litany of the Machine God – 40 pts*
Ancient runes are scribed over the armor plating of the Dreadnought. Whenever the vehicle takes a Glancing or Penetrating hit, roll a d6. On a 5+, ignore the hit as the arcane defenses of the prayers absorb the blow. Note that on Primus and Centurions, this save is made before any Hard to Kill rolls. Only one per army.

*Damage Control System - 15 pts*
Automated sensors, programmed servos, nanotechnology from the Dark Ages. All of these are combined to create a system integrated into the Dreadnought’s hardware which can go to work at repairing critical damage suffered by the unit. However, activating these systems tend to drain power from the weapons systems. On any turn, an Immortal with a Damage Control System may forgo shooting. Roll a d6, on a 6, the Damage Control System has managed to repair ONE damaged system (either Weapon Destroyed or Immobilized) of the owner’s choice.

*Thruster Assembly - 35 pts*
Occasionally an Immortal will be equipped with a set of short range, limited fuel thrusters, much like the engines that propel a Space Marine's jetpacks. However, due tot he size and bulk of a Dreadnought, these thrusters are simply inadequate to propel an Immortal for more than a single, short burst, before burning out. Once per game, the Immortal equipped with a Thruster Assembly may declare using it; for that Movement Phase, the Immortal is treated as a Jetbike for movement purposes. Due to the jostling nature of the flight, only a single weapon can be fired after landing (exception: two Heavy Flamers for a Lancearii). Lancearii may not use their Charge on a turn that they use a Thruster Assembly. Note that unlike normal Jetbikes, a Turbo Boost may not be employed.

*Holy Prometheum - 5 pts*
Holy Prometheum, blessed by the holy church of the God-Emperor, is the fuel used by the Grey Knights in their Incinerators. Immortals can, on occasion, obtain supplies of this fuel, and use it in their own heavy flamers, instead of the standard supply. Any Immortal with Holy Prometheum can treat their Heavy Flamers as ignoring Invulnerable Saves.

*Frag Launchers - 10 pts*
Taken off the designs for the Land Raider Crusader, occasionally an Immortal will install foward-firing frag launchers, desgined to disrupt enemy infantry when the Dreadnought charges forward. Treat the Immortal, as well as any other Immortal that enters assault on that turn, as having Frag Grenades when attacking models in cover.

Force Organization:

The Phalanx Immortalis operates on a standard Force Organization, using an HQ, Troops, Elites, Fast Attacks, and Heavy Support. One can see quickly that only a single Dreadnought is available for each of these slots. Because of this, the type of mission is heavily factored on what can be used in an Immortal army. This is a drawback of using such potent units; tactically, only what is most effective would be used for the mission. The only variation to the standard Force Organization chart is the Primus: No matter the Force Org for the mission, a Primus _must_ be present.

*HQ: 1 Primus*

_Based originally off of the Venerable Dreadnoughts that operate in Space Wolf legions, the Primus is the command unit for an Immortal Phalanx. The wisest of the Dreadnoughts, and with access to the widest array of weapons for whatever a mission might call for, the Primus is the greatest of units in the Phalanx._

Stats:
140 pts
WS 5, BS 5, S 6/10, I 4, A 3, Armor 12/12/11

A Primus has an Assault Cannon, and a Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon, with a built in Storm Bolter.

Options: The Primus may replace the Assault Cannon with a Twin-Linked Heavy Bolter at no additional points, or with any of the following weapons, at the point cost listed: Multi-Melta, 5 pts; Twin-Linked Autocannon, 5 pts; Plasma Cannon, 20 pts; Twin-Linked Lascannon, 20pts. The Primus may replace its Storm Bolter with a Heavy Flamer for 10 pts. It may replace its Close Combat Weapon with a Missile Launcher for 10 pts. Doing this removes the Storm Bolter.

Skills: The Primus may take any or all of the following Veteran Skills: Furious Charge, Preferred Enemy, Tank Hunter. Each of these skills cost 10 pts for the Primus.

Upgrades: The Primus may take any vehicle upgrade listed earlier.

Old & Wise: The Immortal army may re-roll the dice if the mission being played has a roll to see who gets the first turn.

Hard to Kill: The Primus’s player may force an opponent who scores a Glancing or Penetrating hit against the Primus to re-roll the result of the hit.

*Elites: 0-3 Centurion squads*

_The Centurions are based around the Venerable Dreadnoughts that are now beginning to appear in may of the Marine chapters. These Dreadnoughts are a lesser counterpart to the Primus units, they are still extremely effective in their own right. With a wide variety of firepower, and an astounding ability to shrug off damage, Centurions are worth their weight in any pitched battle._

Stats:
115 pts
WS 4, BS 4, S 6/10, I 4, A 2, Armor 12/12/10

Centurions are deployed in units of one to three each. Each Centurion has an Assault Cannon and a Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon with built in Storm Bolter.

Options: The Centurion may replace the Assault Cannon with a Twin-Linked Heavy Bolter at no additional points, or with any of the following weapons, at the point cost listed: Multi-Melta, 5 pts; Twin-Linked Autocannon, 5 pts; Twin-Linked Lascannon, 20pts. The Centurion may replace its Storm Bolter with a Heavy Flamer for 10 pts. It may replace its Close Combat Weapon with a Missile Launcher for 10 pts. Doing this removes the Storm Bolter.

Skills: Centurions may take one of the following, for 10 pts: Furious Charge, Preferred Enemy, Tank Hunter.

Upgrades: Centurions may take any vehicle upgrade listed earlier.

Hard to Kill: The Centurion’s player may force an opponent who scores a Glancing or Penetrating hit against the model to re-roll the result of the hit.

*Troops: 2-6 Legionnaire squads*

_In an ancient style of High Gothic, from which the Phalanx gets most of its names, Legionnaires were the backbone of the armies; the foot solders and conscripts. In the Phalanx Immortalis, the Legionnaire Dreadnoughts are the same thing: they are the ‘bulk’ of the army, carrying basic, yet still lethal firepower._

Stats:
105 pts
WS 4, BS 4, S 6/10, I 4, A 2, Armor 12/12/10

Legionnaires are deployed in squads of 1-3. Each Dreadnought is equipped with an Assault Cannon, and a Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon with built-in Storm Bolter.

Options: The Leigonnaire may replace the Assault Cannon with a Twin-Linked Heavy Bolter at no additional points, or with any of the following weapons, at the point cost listed: Twin-Linked Autocannon, 5 pts; Twin-Linked Lascannon, 20pts. The Legionnaire may replace its Storm Bolter with a Heavy Flamer for 10 pts. It may replace its Close Combat Weapon with a Missile Launcher for 10 pts. Doing this removes the Storm Bolter.

Upgrades: The Legionnaire may take any vehicle upgrade listed earlier.

*Special: 0-2 Sapsarius*

_Every army requires medics to keep their troops healthy, and field technicians to insure that their weapons, equipment, and vehicles will run smoothly. The Sapsarius is both, a standard Dreadnought hull that's been heavily modified with the nessicary rig to repair its brethren. Operated by a fallen Techmarine, the Sapsarius gives up most of it's firepower to support the advanced servo harness built into it's frame._

Stats:
105 pts.
WS 4, BS 4, S 6/10, I 4, A 2, Armor 12/12/10

Sapsarius are deployed in single Dreadnought units. Each Dreadnought is equipped with two Close Combat arms, each with a Storm Bolter attached. Each Sapsarius has a Servo Harness.

Upgrades: The Sapsarius may take any upgrade listed above. 

Servo Harness: A complicated series of power arms, servo tools, scanning gear, and sensor equipment, this unit enables the Sapsarius all of the nessecary tools to repair a damaged Dreadnought. A Sapsarius can repair any Dreadnought within 2" of it during it's shooting phase. Instead of firing, roll a d6: on a 4+, any one Immobilized or Weapon Destroyed result is repaired. If at any time a Sapsarius suffers a Weapon Destroyed result, this roll becomes 5+; on a second WD result, it becomes 6. A Sapsarius can repair itself. As per the Techmarine Servo Harness, a Sapsarius may reroll the repair check.

Mission Priority: Before each mission, the Phalanx determines which units are going to be in the greatest danger, or are the most integral to the success of the objective. The Sapsarius units can then be reassigned to support these units. As long as there's already an Immortal chosen for a Force Organization choice (or in the case of Legionaires, both compulsary Troops), the Sapsarius may be assigned to another of those slots.

Mission Schematics: Once Mission Priority is chosen, the Sapsarius is uploaded with the most appropriate schematics for that purpose. The Sapsarius gains a +1 bonus on its repair roll for any Immortal that is in the same Force Org slot as it's Mission Priority assignment. However, due to the fact that these systems are able to be plundered and crutial information lost, any Sapsarius that is Immobilised or Destroyed in such a way that a wreckage is on the table (NOT an ordinance Obliterated! result), the opposing army gains +50 VP.

*Fast Attack: 0-3 Lancearii Squad*

_Lancearii are the ‘cavalry’ of the Immortals. Outfitted for dealing with threats in close combat, the Lancearii Assault Dreadnoughts have only close range weapons, built for small arms fire, as well as a pair of the massive Dreadnought arms that make the walkers so formidable against troops that depend on charging into battle. Much like the Blood Angel’s Furioso, the Lancearii loses some of the heavier guns, in exchange for speed and strength in an assault._

Stats:
105 pts.
WS 4, BS 4, S 6/10, I 4, A 2/3, Armor 12/12/10

Lancearii are deployed in squads of 1-3. Each Lancearii has two Dreadnought Close Combat arms, both with built in Storm Bolters. If one arm is destroyed, the Lancearii loses one attack. If both are lost, it is reduced to Strength 6.

Options: The Lancearii may replace one or both of its Storm Bolters with a Heavy Flamer for 10 pts each. 

Skills: The Lancearii gets the Furious Charge skill for free. It can take no other skills.

Upgrades: The Lancearii may take any vehicle upgrade listed earlier.

Charge: Lancearii are built for speed, but a heavy unit making that sort of sprint interferes with its targeting systems. During the Shooting Phase, the Lancearii may opt to not fire any of its weapons. Instead, roll 1d6. The Lancearii may move forward that many inches, as if it were in the Movement Phase. 

*Heavy Support: 0-3 Sagittarri Squads*

_Sagittarri, named after the mounted archers of ancient Terra, are the heavy fire support for the Immortals. Giving up the powerful crushing arms of most Dreadnoughts, the Sagittarri instead use a pair of powerful guns, perfect for wiping out large squads of troops, or heavy armor, as the mission calls for._

Stats:
115 pts.
WS 4, BS 4, S 6, I 4, A 2, Armor 12/12/10

Sagittarri are deployed in squads of 1-3. Each Sagittarri is equipped with 2 Missile Launchers.

Options: Sagittarri may replace their Missile Launchers with two of the following weapons. Note that a Sagittarri always has a matched pair of weapons (that is, two shots with the same type): 2 Twin-Linked Heavy Bolters, 10 pts; 2 Twin-Linked Autocannons, 20 pts; 2 Twin-Linked Lascannons, 50 pts.

Skills: The Sagittarri have the Tank Hunter skill for free. They may not take other skills.

Upgrades: The Sagittarri may take any vehicle upgrade listed earlier.

Saturating Fire: The Sagittarri may fire both of its heavy weapons at a single target, overwhelming it with sheer volume of incoming firepower. During the Shooting Phase, instead of taking both shots with its pair of weapons, the Sagittarri can use Saturating Fire. It shoots with a single weapon, hitting on a 2+ instead of whatever the normal to hit would be (even after modification by enemy effects). No Cover Saves may be taken against wounds caused by Saturating Fire.

*Transports: 0-1 Mechanized Drop Ship*

_In any mission, the Immortals can be deployed through the use of a Mechanized Dropship, not unlike the Marines’ Thunderhawk Gunship. However this vessel is designed for low orbit insertions, and is not armed with any firepower that could help in a tactical mission. Instead, the Dropship is armed with launch tubes that fire modified Drop Pods onto the battlefield. These pods are designed to burn up on approach, leaving the Immortals unhindered and ready to tear through all comers._

Reserves: If the Immortals purchase a Mechanized Drop Ship, then they may start the mission in reserve, with any or all units. This can be done in missions that do not normally allow for Reserves, and can overrule ay mission that says particular units must start the mission in play.

Deep Strike: The Mechanized Drop Ship allows the Immortals to Deep Strike into play, even in missions that do not normally allow for it. Immortals are placed on the table, and then Scatter is rolled. If a HIT is rolled, the Dreadnought enters play there, facing in any direction it wishes. If a direction is rolled, roll 2d6 and move the Dreadnought that many inches in the direction indicated by the arrow on the Scatter die. Again, the Dreadnought may be turned however desired to start out. If the Dreadnought would Scatter into terrain, or enemy models, move it to a location where it is not in such a situation, as close as possible to its original location, even if this means scattering further from the landing site. As Dreadnoughts are vehicles, they may move and Assault on the turn they come into play.

Variable Cost: Since the Drop Pods that the Mechanized Drop Ship launches do not stay on the table like standard Marine Pods do, they aren’t as valuable. However, the Drop Ship itself is a draw on resources. When selecting the Mechanized Drop Ship as an option for the army, the cost is 10% of the total size of the army. If the army were 500 pts, the Drop Ship would cost 50 pts. If the army were 2000 pts, the Drop Ship costs 200 pts.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on then, give us a piccie of the army then


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

I had forgotten about this list, would be a wonderful army to play if I have the money for something like that! :shock:


----------



## DeathForce (Dec 21, 2006)

WoW, I cant imagine the cost of feeling an army of dreadnaughts though it would kick ass.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I had a picture of them all... but the paintjob sucked.

Ran me about $500 for all 16, with FW upgrades.


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

wow, imagine this for chaos :twisted: 
do u think i can use this for a chaos army but use some nurgle stuff too, like lots of nurglings :twisted: only kidding that would be too good :twisted: dreds for power AND swarms of little guys to tie them up and lots of attacks


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The whole point of the force is a) it's Imperial because it's all the really old dreadnoughts they had available, and b) it's only dreadnoughts. No meat whatsoever, even demons.

I couldn't really do it with Chaos simply because they don't have enough different design varients.


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

dreads are awsmoe for shure but with the low front armor a intire army of them would be esily shaken into oblivion.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Good point WarEagle. 

I played and narrowly beat a well designed "Heed the Wisdom of the Ancients" marine list at UKGT Heat 3 this year. Not being able to move a dreadnought onto the objective in the final turn ultimately cost him the draw.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

No army (I hope) would have the firepower to take 16 Dreadnoughts off the map before they could return fire and take out heavy anti-armor.


Even a Tau force, with Railguns a plenty, shouldn't have more then 3 or 4 units able to wipe em out... 

Personally, I don't see the force being much worse than Armored Company... you just get more Dreadnoughts vs higher armored Russes and such.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2006)

Love to see ya again Xabre! Beautiful as ever, Lol.

Anyway, I always love to see this list. Escpicall in picture form!

Most armys won't have enough firepower to take on 16 dreads. Iron Warriors may be a problem to. 

Now, play it aginst an armored company... *enjoys himself in thought*


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Good point WarEagle.
> 
> I played and narrowly beat a well designed "Heed the Wisdom of the Ancients" marine list at UKGT Heat 3 this year. Not being able to move a dreadnought onto the objective in the final turn ultimately cost him the draw.


Extra armour would solve that


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

A dreadnought army awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 *yells with excitement*


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

eaven with extra armor they wouldent be able to shot and the pure number of guns that can cause this crew shaken is very vast. I mean you wouldent eaven have to fire a killing blow at every dread just enought to shake it or hopfuly more.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Something immediately comes to mind while reading that list. Not only are most of your new vehicle upgrades too good for their points, but some are simply too good to be in the list.

POWER OF THE MACHINE SPIRIT

You have a problem here. Specifically, that dreadnoughts are exclusively piloted by Space Marine occupants, without any high-level AI assistance. It really does fly in the face of the fluff to have this upgrade available at all.

LITANY OF THE MACHINE GOD

This is very, very good, at forty points and limited to one per army. At twenty five, it's just too cheap and accessible. 1/3 odds of any sort of shot doing nothing at all? No other force has anywhere near this sort of power, and in an exclusively vehicular force it's almost overhwleming if used too often. One per army removes the overpresence risk, and forty points is the absolute minimum it should cost. I'm still concerned that this may simply be too powerful with the Venerable units.

DAMAGE CONTROL SYSTEM

Again, simply too good at its points, and possibly too effective period. Make the roll 6+, and it's reasonable at the points.

THRUSTER ASSEMBLY

This just doesn't make sense. Any system capable of propelling what is essentially a lump of near-solid adamantium at a speed of 12"-24" a turn (I take it you forgot the Boost rules, too) would have to change the structure of the equipped vehicle to be entirely different. In any case, allowing dreadnoughts to move that fast is too powerful. Replace this with something akin to a Rough Terrain Modification, albeit cut to make sense for dreadnoughts.



As for the army list itself, nothing jumps out and bites me in the face, so it'll probably take playtesting to balance the costs, lots and lots of playtesting. Yep, that's the unfortunate part of creting new rules you may actually use, unless you've rolled for each possible situation ever about a hundred times, very few people will play against you for non-playtesting purposes.

It also seems that you're fairly new to creating an entire army, since you've done what everybody does as they make up new things; break them. I did it, you've done it, the entire GW development team probably did it at some point. Aside from looking at everything you do as though you were playing against it for money, only experience helps. Don't let me discourage you, though, for an early effort this is rather good, particularly the rulesless content.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the critques, Uber.

Ive made modifications in line with your suggestions.


----------



## Tahaal (Dec 22, 2006)

Everytime I see this list, I really want to try it out. Unfortunatly, I don't own that many dreads. If I get the chance, I'll ask some of my friends and see if I can borrow their dreads and see if anyone wants to play.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

If you're just trying it out, proxy them. Get a bunch of dreadnought-base-sized pieces of paper, and play them against yourself.


----------



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

That is one of the best ideas i have ever heard of
dreads are lethal at close combat nothing could stand up to there attacks and there combined heavy weapons firepower


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I remember once reading a story of an army of marine dreadnoughts, fighting an army of Ork dreads and Kans, it was really cool, but I don't remember where I read it.

But I would love an army like this


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Question: in the fluff for the army, it says the emperor ordered this army built in the 39th millenium, but he was entombed on the golden throne in the 31st! Are we to take it then that this was the council of terra acting as the emperor's proxy, or was it just an error? :| 



> Near the end of the 39th millennia, the Emperor, in his great wisdom, sent a decree to the small forgeworld of Elexeus, near the edge of the Gothic Sector.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I luv dreadnoughts cuz they have 3 qualities:
1.) They are big
2.)They are great at CC
3.)They have good heavy weapons


----------



## Nivlac (Feb 13, 2007)

sounds great I would love to see how myou modeled the special dreads like the servo harness or the jump packs plzz post those pics


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

sounds awsum, ill prbbly adopt some of those rules and gain a few extra dreads( i only allowed 2 because of termies) so bring on the dreads!!

my only problem is against a necron force, i mean all waepons glance on a 6 and then theres the heavy destroyers, your dreads would be ripped to shreds or shaken way too much to do much, mayb a supplementary tank or squad of devs that drop pod in with them and provide a flank


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Wasnt this on the old forum? or is it that old?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

well, the original post was in December, so i think it's been thread necro'd a time or two. Cool list overall. I love dreads as well which is why my homemade chapter (in my sig) found a way to be able to be dread heavy


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

any chance of telling me this way??? coz i love dreads and mi own chapter is an elite force so im looking for ways to have more than the normally legal amount of dreads


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Check out page 1 of this thread OXC, Xabre wrote up a pretty cool list for fielding a full on Dread list! 8)


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

I luv dreadnoughts cuz they have 3 qualities:


1.) They are big YES
2.)They are great at CC  BIG NO
3.)They have good heavy weapons YES


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't see it being particularly good in a fight. Probably around nine or ten dreds which many armies will chew up in 3 or four turns. The use of the drop ship would make them unbalanced on a biblical scale! No no no!

Deep strike without a chance of dying them then move and assault just lunacy!

Apart from that an awsome idea, now I have three dreds in my red scorpions army hmm. Just another six or seven :twisted: 

I would love to play against ot as well


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

there is no emperor


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think std dreads + Ven dreads all In drop pods has the potential to be damned nasty, one of the guys from FLAME ON! took a list based around dreads to the GT heats and the finals and It seemed to work pretty well.
I think having multiple dreads walking across the board will generally come unstuck due to AV12 being fairly easy to pop at range, but once the dreads are thrown down In concentrated bursts there are a lot of armies about (bar mech) that will always struggle to take on 3 or 4 at a time.
I'm not sure what his list was, but something like this could possibly work?

HQ
Epistolary Librarian: Bike, Fury Of The Ancients, Bolt Pistol, Frags (150pts)

TROOPS
6 x Scouts: Missile Launcher (88pts) 

TROOPS
6 x Scouts: Missile Launcher (88pts)

ELITES
Venerable Dreadnought: Tank Hunter,Extra Armour, Smoke, 
Drop Pod (173pts)

ELITES
Venerable Dreadnought: Tank Hunter,Extra Armour, Smoke, 
Drop Pod (173pts)

ELITES
Venerable Dreadnought: Tank Hunter,Extra Armour, Smoke, 
Drop Pod (173pts)

FAST ATTACK
1 x Tornado: Heavy Bolter, Assault Cannon (80pts)

FAST ATTACK
1 x Tornado: Heavy Bolter, Assault Cannon (80pts)

HEAVY SUPPORT
Dreadnough: T-L Lascannon, Extra Armour, Smoke
Drop Pod (163pts)

HEAVY SUPPORT
Dreadnough: T-L Lascannon, Extra Armour, Smoke
Drop Pod (163pts)

HEAVY SUPPORT
Dreadnough: T-L Lascannon, Extra Armour, Smoke
Drop Pod (163pts)

1494pts


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

> Check out page 1 of this thread OXC, Xabre wrote up a pretty cool list for fielding a full on Dread list


thanks, look great. bring on the DREADS. BURN HERETIC!!!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

A mate of mine has an army of blood angels which includes 6 dreds. Works OK and its fun to play.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

kool, ill end up havin 4 or 5


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I remember once reading a story of an army of marine dreadnoughts, fighting an army of Ork dreads and Kans, it was really cool, but I don't remember where I read it.
> 
> But I would love an army like this


Yea I remember it too, it was in Australian White Dwarf Issue 256, its the issue that showcased the new plastic kit. I'm not sure what issue that would be in the UK, the story is called "Ghattana Bay: The Battle at Gate IX". It was in a Index Astartes - Warriors Of Old.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

They're baaaaaack.


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=14779


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

My necrons would love to play a dread army - all that gauss weapon love, I give em three turns max.


----------



## Kaosnoob1 (Jun 26, 2008)

well i quite like t tbh mate, got 8 dreads my self, lol, toying with the idea of using old titanicus models as dreads , as most of my warhounds carry a wrecking ball or powerfist shud be ok lol.......
i'll convert anything to keep costs down lol


----------

